# Recurve or Longbow for Bird Hunting?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rickey - 

Sorry for the obvious question, but do you know how to shoot a stickbow?

Viper1 out.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

That's all I had when I was a youth; but that was back in 1960's. haven't shot one since. but am willing to learn....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rickey - 

The concern is you're talking about bird shooting before getting reaclimated to shooting at stationary targets. (I assume you mean flying birds, right?) Arial targets are an additonal skill, as you already know, that has to be added to the basics of shooting - meaning being able to consistently hit a stationary target. 

I'd go with a lighter bow at first (#30-35 at your draw) and get your feet wet again. (Compare that weight with the HOLDING weight of your compound.) Once you can do the stationary stuff well, then start with the arial targets. (You're going to need flu-flu arrows as well.)

Longbow vs recurve is going to be your call, kinda like us telling you to by a Chevy over a Ford. The longbow being lighter is mass weight may have an advantage in bird shooting, but for most folks, recurves are easier to learn on. More naturally fitting grip, a heavier riser for more stabiliy and typically a sweeter shooter in the brginner to intermediate level bows.

Best suggestion? Get a used, inexpensive, light weight recurve with matched arrows and see how you do. After a few months you'll have a better idea of what you really want - and need. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks, I already have Flu Flu's and shoot them with my compound now. I have mastered the shooting at moving arial birds with it but am looking for something a little more challenging? I will do as you suggest and pick up a recurve and Practice, Practice and Practice more. I appreciate the time and knoweldge you have shared. If there's anything I can ever do for you? Just give me a shout!:wink:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rickey -

Sounds good. Just remember the recurve doesn't have stops and you will be holding more weight than with your compound (possibly resulting in inconsistent draw lengths and snap-shooting, respectively). Those two things will make stickbow shooting trickier. 

Welcome aboard and please keep us posted! :cocktail: 

Viper1 out.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

anybody know of anyone who has a Left Handed DreamCatcher in the 30 - 45# range for sale?


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Are these bows so great no one wants to get rid of them? I have been everywhere on the net and classifieds and can't find a used one anywhere. Really didn't want to invest in a new one till I'm sure I can do this Traditional Archery Thing? :mg:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

SwietsRick said:


> Are these bows so great no one wants to get rid of them? I have been everywhere on the net and classifieds and can't find a used one anywhere. Really didn't want to invest in a new one till I'm sure I can do this Traditional Archery Thing? :mg:


Sorry mate,I have a dreamcatcher.
It's not for sale,but if you buy one as well, it will convince you that this Traditional thing is indeed the thing to do.:wink:


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

I suspected it would be but apprently used DreamCatchers are hard to come by.....Help joelc:help:


----------



## smallgamehunter (Jan 19, 2006)

try ebay i got my ben pearson from ebay and it shoots perfect


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

I have been doing the eBay thing for the past month and everything is RH? There have been several at $200-250 but no LH?..:mg:


----------



## Jcarrera (Feb 4, 2018)

Off to watch some of Tim Wells videos..


----------

